# Midwest/ZooToo Shelter Makeover!



## Pipp

Got an error message when I tried to post in the 50+ page Makeover thread, something may begoing a little wonky with our tables again, thought it best to pull it until we're sure it's not going to crash the forum!! 

Post in this one, and once it's stabilized and/or the error found, the threads can be merged. 

:thanks:



sas


----------



## Pipp

Is/has Midwest done a thank you note? I really have to post one (with the results) in all the bunny forums that helped so much with the rally.

I'd like to extend a big FAT personal thanks toAlicia/JADEICING for helping me out so much on that!

She really came through.Everytime I turned around, there she was!! :big kiss:

The Bunderground peeps and others need to be singled out, too. Must make a list!



sas :thanks:


----------



## seniorcats

I just heard this morning from Buckeye HRS folks that they did register, etc so I sent them a thank you e-mail.


----------



## lilbitsmom

*Pipp wrote: *


> Is/has Midwest done a thank you note? I really have to post one (with the results) in all the bunny forums that helped so much with the rally.
> 
> I'd like to extend a big FAT personal thanks toAlicia/JADEICING for helping me out so much on that!
> 
> She really came through.Everytime I turned around, there she was!! :big kiss:
> 
> The Bunderground peeps and others need to be singled out, too. Must make a list!
> 
> 
> 
> sas :thanks:


Midwest has a board meeting tonight and that is a topic on our agenda. I'm sure we will do something formal here very quickly.

Although, Jill has put a journal comment on zootoo.com thanking all of our supporters and I think she sent out an email thanking people. 

I will get back in touch with you on this one. But I'm sure it is forthcoming!

Thanks again for all of your help!!

Laura (lilbitsmom)


----------



## JadeIcing

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'd like to extend a big FAT personal thanks toAlicia/JADEICING for helping me out so much on that!
> 
> She really came through.Everytime I turned around, there she was!! :big kiss:
> 
> The Bunderground peeps and others need to be singled out, too. Must make a list!
> 
> 
> 
> sas :thanks:




I liked it! I had fun!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Is/has Midwest done a thank you note? I really have to post one (with the results) in all the bunny forums that helped so much with the rally.
> 
> I'd like to extend a big FAT personal thanks toAlicia/JADEICING for helping me out so much on that!
> 
> She really came through.Everytime I turned around, there she was!! :big kiss:
> 
> The Bunderground peeps and others need to be singled out, too. Must make a list!
> 
> 
> 
> sas :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> Midwest has a board meeting tonight and that is a topic on our agenda. I'm sure we will do something formal here very quickly.
> 
> Although, Jill has put a journal comment on zootoo.com thanking all of our supporters and I think she sent out an email thanking people.
> 
> I will get back in touch with you on this one. But I'm sure it is forthcoming!
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help!!
> 
> Laura (lilbitsmom)
Click to expand...


I'll bet the mood in that board meeting is going to be rather jovial!

I wonder how long it's going to take Zootoo to start scheduling site visits? Have they contacted you at all about being in the top 20. If they are going to make the announcement for the million dollar winner on May 15th, then they need to move pretty quick. Please keep us updated!! I don't see how they can't help but feel Midwest is sorely in need of a makeover. I think I'm going to go to some of the other top 20 websites and take a look at their facilities.


----------



## seniorcats

Columbus Cat Welfare got a new facility a few years ago. it's so much better than the old one.

There is a facility in New London Ohio that is in the top 20 and they have a lousy space - old junky house trailers. But they have hot water and bathroom.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Now wait a minute:

Can't they still take away points and stuff now? Or did they finally say those 20 are definitely the top 20? and is it the whole top 20 that gets judged for the final awards?


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Now wait a minute:
> 
> Can't they still take away points and stuff now? Or did they finally say those 20 are definitely the top 20? and is it the whole top 20 that gets judged for the final awards?


Yes, now they are supposed to go over the top 20 and make sure all reviews meet their terms and conditions. Hopefully, this is where they'll pick up on all those one word reviews. Believe me, if I think something hinky is going on I'll be checking to see if those one word reviews are getting deleted. The whole top 20 is eligible for the top award.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Well, That's going to be interesting. They've taken down the list of final scores.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Well, That's going to be interesting. They've taken down the list of final scores.


That happened immediately at midnight. I don't even know what our final score was.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Some bits and bites...

I have a copy of Peg's last 5 second of the standings. We had 757,363 points.


First place Washington had 16,184 members. :shock:

Second place Stray Rescue of St. Louis has 9272 members.

20th place Cat Welfare Association has 869 members. A few of them did reviews on Midwest. As Ion for theirs. http://www.zootoo.com/shelters/zip43214_catwelfareassociation2

The City of Ellensburg Animal Shelterwho finished at the 22 spot stopped competing because they ended upbeing disqualified because they are a municipal which doesn't allow them any money.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Some bits and bites...
> 
> I have a copy of Peg's last 5 second of the standings. We had 757,363 points.
> 
> 
> First place Washington had 16,184 members. :shock:
> 
> Second place Stray Rescue of St. Louis has 9272 members.
> 
> 20th place Cat Welfare Association has 869 members. A few of them did reviews on Midwest. As Ion for theirs. http://www.zootoo.com/shelters/zip43214_catwelfareassociation2
> 
> The City of Ellensburg Animal Shelterwho finished at the 22 spot stopped competing because they ended upbeing disqualified because they are a municipal which doesn't allow them any money.



Woot! We finished with a LOT more points than I thought. Congratulations to everyone involved in that last three day push. Ya did good!!

I feel so bad for the Ellensburg folks. Could you imagine how devasting it would be to find out at the last minute that you are disqualified? All that work.

Another thought - everyone should check their accounts periodically so we can tell if there is much fallout. Thankfully, most of our points are from registrations, which will stick.

I'm really positive about Midwest being able to stay in the top 20. I am already making plans to attend the awards presentation in Orlando (how convenient) and see Midwest get their $1 million makeover.

BTW....if you haven't saved your reviews, do it now. Print it out from the website so there is a date stamp on it and also save it into a word document.


----------



## Hope

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I'm really positive about Midwest being able to stay in the top 20. I am already making plans to attend the awards presentation in Orlando (how convenient) and see Midwest get their $1 million makeover.


I was checking around today for information about the convention too. I couldn't find anything, but I can only assume it will be at the convention center, which is about 15 minutes down the road from me. If it's open to the public then I'm there for sure.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Since I don't have to worry about posting reviews, monitoring activity, etc.; my mind is jumping into the future with some ideas about the site visit. Midwestmay have already discussed some or all of these ideas, but I thought I would throw them out:

1) Is Midwest assembling a professional-looking "press handout" for the site visit. I don't know the proper term for it - Pipp could probably tell us. In addition to printed material, I think a CD of videos and pictures would be great.

2) Find out if the site visits are public events. If they are, then promote a huge supporter rally. I'll fly up for it! Even if they are not public events, you should still be able to get some press coverage.

3) During the site visit, be sure and direct them down the block to the restrooms.

Midwest: This may be a good fundraising activity. Promote your message on your home page and send an email blast detailing how you need funds to produce your press handouts and other makeover related expenses needed to win that $1MM. I think you have an excellent chance of earning the $1MM, but some money needs to be spent to do it. I am reasonably proficient at graphic arts and could produce a tri-fold brochure to include.

I'll probably think of more ideas (scary thought), this is just a few to throw out there.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Hope wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really positive about Midwest being able to stay in the top 20. I am already making plans to attend the awards presentation in Orlando (how convenient) and see Midwest get their $1 million makeover.
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking around today for information about the convention too. I couldn't find anything, but I can only assume it will be at the convention center, which is about 15 minutes down the road from me. If it's open to the public then I'm there for sure.
Click to expand...

The expo is down in Disney. I looked into it and the expo itself is not open to the public, but I suspect this event will probably be. I can't image they wouldn't want shelter supporters in the audience rooting their shelter on.


----------



## seniorcats

Hey Jill!!!

You can be expecting a thank you note for Midwest from the PR director at Columbus Cat Welfare (CWA). They are a cause dear to my heart and ended up in 20th place. Some of us here helped them outin the last hoursby giving helpfulness points. They are very grateful that other competing shelters gave them the help to stay in the top 20.

Apparently 3 othershelters, not in the top tier, also had members giving them helpfulness during the final hours. Any way, they want to send a hand written thank you. I gave them the PO Box address from the web site. I think all the cat people in Columbus, OH have learned a lot of good things aboutbunny people.

Ann


PS I think I might like to drive up on the shelter visit day so I can at least stand outside, wave and hold up pictures of Dr. Melody Frankenbunny.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*It was back up that early morning for about 12 hours I guess. I saw it and where we ended.*

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Well, That's going to be interesting. They've taken down the list of final scores.
> 
> 
> 
> That happened immediately at midnight. I don't even know what our final score was.
Click to expand...


----------



## slavetoabunny

I think I'm suffering from post-zootoo traumatic distress syndrome! I woke up in the middle of the night from a zootoo dream with my right hand clawing at the bed covers looking for my mouse so I could give helpfulness points.


----------



## lilbitsmom

Good morning ladies!

Slavetoabunny - I totally sympathize with your ptds. We're having that in our home as well - bigtime!!!! We can't stop talking about it and thinking about it and dreaming about it too. In fact, we have so much energy we don't know what to do. I keep suggesting that we use all that energy positively to CLEAN, but everyone seems to scatter as soon as I say the forbidden "C" word! 

Midwest had their board meeting last night and as you can imagine we spoke of mostly ZOOTOO. We have to immediately fill out a bunch of paperwork and send it back answering their questions and showing proof of a few things. 

We've got another meeting next week though to set our priorities for getting ready for the visit. We have a lot of things to do and most likely, not much time to do them in!!! We're going to scramble I'm sure.

Once we hear back from zootoo about when they are coming, we'll let everyone know in case they want to drive up and cheer us on (Seniorcats and whomever else is inclined!!!!).

Thanks for all of the suggestions Patti on things we should do to prepare for the visit. I'll take those with me to the meeting next week and suggest all of them. They are awesome ideas. Keep em' coming!

Have a good Wednesday!!

Laura


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm so excited! You guys are only 4 hours from me..... I might be able to make the trip if they allow people to come to the visit or whatever!


----------



## kirst3buns

Laura,

If you need help getting ready for the site visit, please PM me. I'm not that far from you. And I want to be there for the site visit too!


----------



## Haley

Ooh I have a major case of post traumatic zootoo stress disorder! Most of it is bcI was so amped with the contest ending that I stayed up until 4AM working on my paper that night and then had to be up at 7AM for a full day of school. Im beat!

Laura/Jill, did they ever say anything about the fact that you guys rent a building? Im so scared that that may come into play since there isnt a place to build on..I read through the contest rules though and it didnt say anything about ownership of the land/building, just that its a "brick and mortar" establishment.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

The makeover could mean a lot of things. If they won the million they could maybe BUY the warehouse LOL! 

Still, they could build with it or whatever. Is this warehouse connected to others? tell me the setup.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Not sure how Zootoo will pass out the money. Will one shelter get the full $1M? Is it guaranteed the rest of the shelters will get a minimum $5000? Zootoo will look at each shelter and see how wisely the shelter will spend the money. You should draw up a list of whatneeds tobe done, and try to convince Zootoo to give you what you need for the makeover. For example, $5000 won't replace a leaking roof. What Slavetoabunny said about the related expenses needed, we should try and brainstorm some ideas on what we could do for a makeover.

I have an ideathat mightincrease the amount Zootoo could give to Midwest. Start a pledge to have people match the dollars Zootoo gives to Midwest. That might interest Zootoo that the moneywon will have more impact to the shelter. There was a thought when Midwest was out of the top 20, we were going to give our own money to Midwest to make up for their lost.

Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## lilbitsmom

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> The makeover could mean a lot of things. If they won the million they could maybe BUY the warehouse LOL!
> 
> Still, they could build with it or whatever. Is this warehouse connected to others? tell me the setup.


BoBBunny and Everyone,

Our shelter is in an old 1930's warehouse and it is in the middle of a string of other businesses. The building sits perpendicular to the road and the building is long. At the front of the building is offices and then a wall separates each of the 3 or 4 other businesses located in the warehouse. We are right smack dab in the middle and we would not stay in this facility if we won.

We NEED MORE SPACE. So, we've decided that because the housing market is in the toilet in Michigan we could probably pick up a nice building or piece of land that we could renovate or build on. We are not going to worry about that atthis point, because we obviously can't change the fact that we rent. No where in any of the rules that I've read does it say that you need to own the building you're in now.

If nothing else, it is just another compelling reason for them to choose us. We are not in our own place and we need to be very badly!!!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Not sure how Zootoo will pass out the money. Will one shelter get the full $1M? Is it guaranteed the rest of the shelters will get a minimum $5000? Zootoo will look at each shelter and see how wisely the shelter will spend the money. You should draw up a list of whatneeds tobe done, and try to convince Zootoo to give you what you need for the makeover. For example, $5000 won't replace a leaking roof. What Slavetoabunny said about the related expenses needed, we should try and brainstorm some ideas on what we could do for a makeover.
> 
> I have an ideathat mightincrease the amount Zootoo could give to Midwest. Start a pledge to have people match the dollars Zootoo gives to Midwest. That might interest Zootoo that the moneywon will have more impact to the shelter. There was a thought when Midwest was out of the top 20, we were going to give our own money to Midwest to make up for their lost.
> 
> Any other ideas or suggestions?


Pet Bunny,

I read somewhere inside the rules that after they determine which one of the TOP 20 finalist's is the big winner, the second place group gets $10,000. Everyone else in the TOP 20 is guaranteed $5,000. This would equate to $100,000 being handed out to the 19 others that weren't chosen and the winner would get $900,000. I think this is what they are planning to do, but we'll have to wait and see!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

I think having you girls/guys come up when we have our tour would be so awesome! As soon as we're given anymore information about the process, I'll be sure to share.

I know that everyone is so invested and interested in what happens next. Trust me, I can't sleep worrying about how we are going to get ready and the presentation, and the cleaning and organizing, and the media, etc. . . .

It is a huge achievement to get this far, but now we have a heck of a lot of work ahead of us. I'm really nervous about the presentation and the tour. 

I think I told you guys that we have our first meeting next Tuesday to talk about/brainstorm/prioritize what we do next. This is going to take a lot of my energy for the next month. I hope my kids and husband don't expect too much out of me???!?!?!?!?

Thanks for all of your support too! Any ideas you want to send our way are much appreciated. I want to make sure we don't miss a thing. That we think of every aspect of this and make the best presentation!!

Woooooo - I need to calm down. It makes me nervous just chatting about it with you fine people! ahahhahah

Laura


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I just came across the terms of the contest and the prizes.



[align=left]The Makeover Winner receives a makeover for its shelter up to a maximum approximate construction value of one million dollars.

The runner-up receives $10,000

Eighteen (18) Finalists receive $5,000 each[/align]


[align=left]In the link below, they have the specificsfor the makeover.

http://www.zootoo.com/media/pdf/ZootooHouseShelterRules.pdf[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny

Laura:

One thing you might do is identify some potential properties which might be suitable for a shelter. You could include this as part of your presentation to show Zootoo that you've thought that far ahead.

It's going to kill me to wait until May 15th to find out who the million dollar winner is. I have visions in my head of that big, fake check that they always take photos with made out to Midwest.


----------



## seniorcats

If there is anything I can do to help preparefrom a distance, please let me know. I can try and get help from Buckeye HRS folks too.

I do believe some fake reviews are disappearing from other shelters. I noticed user janetfinegan who had over 200 reviews and most truly fake (stated she had never even seen the items) is now done to 30 reviews. She is with St. Louis.

In the last 2 hours of the contest,Greg reviewed Royal Canin Maine Coon Cat food http://www.zootoo.com/cats_dryfood/royalcaninmainecooncatfood. 2 other people had reviewed it and their reviews were blatantly fake. I doubt they've ever seen the food or they would know the kibble is about 4 times the size of regular cat food. One said. 'Good food, cats eat.' After the contest ended, both the fake reviews were still up. Today I looked and one of the fakes is gone.I believe it was a from a St. Louis person.

Unless I amhallucinating, ZT is weeding through reviews starting at the top.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Zootoo is already scheduling site visits. See user "topcats" journal entry. It's in the comments. Danbury is scheduled for April 10.

Laura - you may not have as long as you thought to plan!


----------



## jam224

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Zootoo is already scheduling site visits. See user "topcats" journal entry. It's in the comments. Danbury is scheduled for April 10.
> 
> Laura - you may not have as long as you thought to plan!


Oh... "topcat!" Found it! 

Wow, April 10th is next week!


----------



## Strongheart

I had flagged over 60 reviews from a single supporter of Cat Welfare who clearly said in each review, 'haven't tried it but sounds good' like she just copied and pasted on one product after another. I did this after I maxed out on the reviews I could do for one day.

None of my reviews have disappeared though. I did notice that did not appear right after I wrote because I had somehow become logged out. I wonder if that's why some people's didn't show up? I did not log out but some glitch had logged me out, not sure what.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

oh no, it was flat out removed. They were there. We had the points and days later they were removed even.

I flagged some of those same types of posts when I had nothing else to do - and they stayed most of the time. I have to say tho, the one word things I flagged were all gone.


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Zootoo is already scheduling site visits. See user "topcats" journal entry. It's in the comments. Danbury is scheduled for April 10.
> 
> Laura - you may not have as long as you thought to plan!



Holy Crap Batman, you're right!!!! OMG

I hope they don't schedule us right away!Jill has passed this info onto the board members too, so I'm sure everyone is panicked now. We're meeting on Tuesday next week, but we are going to have to kick it into highgear and get prepared!!!

Thanks for the info!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

Oh, I have exciting news to share. The week before the contest ended, I tried contacting some of the local personalities on tv here in Detroit. The emails that I got back were all messages saying these people were out of the office until after the contest was over. Disappointing to say the least!

This morning I was contacted by one of the local tv people saying that she was soo sorry that she didn't see my email and wants to know if there is anything she can do to help now that the contest is over!!!!! OMG I almost screamed when I read the email!!

Of course, I responded very quickly and asked her if we could get coverage during our site visit whenever that may be in the next couple of weeks and if she could please check on it and get back to me.

I'm so excited I can't stand it. This would be so awesome if we could get media coverage of our little shelter and our cause. OMG, OMG that's all I can think of to say. OMG

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

Well, just got an email from one of the co-founders telling me that yesterday zootoo sent her an email asking about visiting our shelter on APril 24th!!!

They tried calling her back, but got voicemail or something so I don't think it is confirmed yet, but I would imagine that we will agree to the date in order to be cooperative!!

Yikes! I'm doing binkys right now. I can't sit still! OMG


----------



## slavetoabunny

Eeeeek!!!!!!! That is so exciting. It would be so cool if you had media coverage during the site visit. Six weeks until the announcement sounded like a long time, but suddenly it doesn't anymore.

This is actually starting to feel real. For I while I thought I may have hallucinated the last two months.


----------



## buck rogers

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Oh, I have exciting news to share. The week before the contest ended, I tried contacting some of the local personalities on tv here in Detroit. The emails that I got back were all messages saying these people were out of the office until after the contest was over. Disappointing to say the least!
> 
> This morning I was contacted by one of the local tv people saying that she was soo sorry that she didn't see my email and wants to know if there is anything she can do to help now that the contest is over!!!!! OMG I almost screamed when I read the email!!
> 
> Of course, I responded very quickly and asked her if we could get coverage during our site visit whenever that may be in the next couple of weeks and if she could please check on it and get back to me.
> 
> I'm so excited I can't stand it. This would be so awesome if we could get media coverage of our little shelter and our cause. OMG, OMG that's all I can think of to say. OMG
> 
> Laura


Who was it you contacted? This is all very exciting to say the least!!!!


----------



## star_tigress

Did anyone get another email from Zootoo about another sweepstakes???

:shock:

Yay on Midwest getting checked out!! That day I have a workshop but I'll be thinking of you guys then. :biggrin2:


----------



## Strongheart

I just got the sweepstakes email. Sounds like they're going to be giving away money a lot! That's great! Wonder where it's coming from!


----------



## lilbitsmom

Buck Rogers,

I contacted Chuck Gadica at Channel 4 and Kim Adams at Channel 4 too! I also contacted a lady at Channel 2 who said they were all set on community stories for the month of April and to get back in touch with her at a later date! ahahahaha

Kim Adams is the lady that contacted me this morning. She is a weather person on the channel in the morning time slot and I really like watching her. I've been a big fan for a few years now.

She seemed very sweet in her email and was truly sorry that she missed out helping us before the end of the contest.

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

It would still be awesome if they provided media coverage for the site visit. Zootoo is all about getting media coverage and I bet it would impress them. I'm so excited!!!

I can only imagine how all of you Midwest folks are feeling right now.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man the shelter contest. I think the bunny rescue that helped the night Ringo came down with head-tilt may qualify. The one I foster for doesn't. If HRN does I will push for them a 100%. I emailed them when Ringo came down with Head-tilt in seconds they called and helped me through it from beginning to end. 

Shannon was the original rescuer who stepped in and saved Rocky. My first foster who later on was adopted by my mom.


----------



## seniorcats

I think Midwest should recommend a nice bonded pair of bunnies to Richard Thompsom. He only has 2 cats. I think he is in need of more companions.


----------



## Evey

Are there any rabbit rescues in the new ZooToo rescue contest? I don't know if I have it in me to do another one, but for rabbits I will try 

-Kathy


----------



## Haley

Rabbit Habitat is in the running for the sweepstakes and Ive heard great things about them. If no one else from RO has a rescue in the running we should all put our force behind them.


----------



## seniorcats

If any one is interested in cats and dogs,I would like to ask you to register for the rescue Heaven Can Wait in Akron, OH. http://www.heaven-can-wait.com/ They really do rescue from the House of Horrors, Summit County Animal Control. You can use zip code 44233 to pull up the shelter.

I would urge all those who pulled for Midwest to register a rescue of your choice. The good news is, you don't have to do any reviews! The rescues that have the most people registered go into the sweepstakes pool. That's all there is to it - just register the charity of your choice - no reviews, no news stories, etc.


----------



## seniorcats

*Evey wrote: *


> Are there any rabbit rescues in the new ZooToo rescue contest? I don't know if I have it in me to do another one, but for rabbits I will try
> 
> -Kathy


see my post above - you don't have to do anything but register the charity of your choice - no reviews, no flagging, etc.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

They were talking about it on the TODAY show this morning. I was sick and couldn't stay awake but they were showing how they were going to be traveling - it was like a snippit. I think they will be airing the visits on the show.

I'll try to watch again next week....


----------



## lilbitsmom

I need to know if anyone knows or has a list of the rabbit shelters throughout the United States.

I wanted to try to put some statistics together for our powerpoint presentation and maybe try to make the point to Richard Thompson that when you support Midwest and the rabbit cause, you are really supporting shelters all over the US. This would be a huge boost for the rabbit rescue in general and bring their plight public to the masses, not just in Michigan!!!

If anyone has that handy or fairly easy to grab and provide for me that would be much appreciated.

Good night!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*seniorcats wrote: *


> If any one is interested in cats and dogs,I would like to ask you to register for the rescue Heaven Can Wait in Akron, OH. http://www.heaven-can-wait.com/ They really do rescue from the House of Horrors, Summit County Animal Control. You can use zip code 44233 to pull up the shelter.
> 
> I would urge all those who pulled for Midwest to register a rescue of your choice. The good news is, you don't have to do any reviews! The rescues that have the most people registered go into the sweepstakes pool. That's all there is to it - just register the charity of your choice - no reviews, no news stories, etc.



I'm a cat lover - have two beautiful boys myself that I got from two different cat rescues locally. I would be happy to help out and support this Heaven-Can-Wait as you suggested.

I'm crazy because I have a house full of animals and I'm looking online today (as a matter of fact) at the cats available through one of the local rescues. I don't need another animal, but I just can't stop myself. I love kitties!!!!

Laura


----------



## seniorcats

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If any one is interested in cats and dogs,I would like to ask you to register for the rescue Heaven Can Wait in Akron, OH. http://www.heaven-can-wait.com/ They really do rescue from the House of Horrors, Summit County Animal Control. You can use zip code 44233 to pull up the shelter.
> 
> I would urge all those who pulled for Midwest to register a rescue of your choice. The good news is, you don't have to do any reviews! The rescues that have the most people registered go into the sweepstakes pool. That's all there is to it - just register the charity of your choice - no reviews, no news stories, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a cat lover - have two beautiful boys myself that I got from two different cat rescues locally. I would be happy to help out and support this Heaven-Can-Wait as you suggested.
> 
> I'm crazy because I have a house full of animals and I'm looking online today (as a matter of fact) at the cats available through one of the local rescues. I don't need another animal, but I just can't stop myself. I love kitties!!!!
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...



Hee hee, I am an enabler with 16 cats of my own. 10 are seniors and many have special needs. My husband and I try to bring in kitties over the age of 10 yrs and very shy cats.

Check the shelter where I volunteer http://www.stayawhilecatshelter.org We would love to have you visit and see our no cage/no kill facility.

Heaven Can Wait has some very disturbing links to the events at the Summit County Animal control.Sumit Animal Controlplace is horrible. The former manager used captured dogs for fighting at the animal control shelter. he was caught on film robbing the place of drugs. Sadly, all the horror stories are true. This place is infamous and the obadwordy exec is corrupt. It's constantly in the news. Would definitely appreciate your signing up for Heaven Can wait! Theyrescue all their animals from Summit Animal Control.




Thank you Laura, Michelle and Chris - I see you signed up for Heaven Can Wait!


----------



## seniorcats

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> I need to know if anyone knows or has a list of the rabbit shelters throughout the United States.
> 
> I wanted to try to put some statistics together for our powerpoint presentation and maybe try to make the point to Richard Thompson that when you support Midwest and the rabbit cause, you are really supporting shelters all over the US. This would be a huge boost for the rabbit rescue in general and bring their plight public to the masses, not just in Michigan!!!
> 
> If anyone has that handy or fairly easy to grab and provide for me that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Good night!
> 
> Laura


Try this page http://www.rabbit.org/links/index.html They have a lot of rabbit only rescues listed plus the HRS chapters


----------



## lilbitsmom

Seniorcats,

I love the shelter that you volunteer at. That place is truly a sanctuary, isn't it. I would love working in a place like that. It is so clean tooo!!!! I couldn't get over how clean it is.

Thanks for the link to HRS. This will help me greatly. I'll spend some time tonight when I'm at home and see if I can come up with an estimate on how many actual rabbit rescues there are across the US and also include the HRS chapters that are out there.

We are brainstorming constantly right now. I can't turn my brain off actually. I'm not sleeping much these days and we've got a long road ahead. I think I will need a vacation when this whole evaluation process is over! 

Thanks again for your support.

Laura


----------



## Haley

Laura, we have a rescue resource list here on the forum. If you want I can get you a number later today if that would help.


----------



## lilbitsmom

Haley,

That would be great. I don't need it today or the next, but within the next few would be awesome.

Thanks, Laura


----------



## JadeIcing

*I am going for House Rabbit Network. They do qualify and are on it now. *

*Haley wrote: *


> Rabbit Habitat is in the running for the sweepstakes and Ive heard great things about them. If no one else from RO has a rescue in the running we should all put our force behind them.


----------



## Pipp

I think everybody without a current affiliation/favouriteshould hold off for a few days until we do/complete some research, and pick one we can all (or he majority) can concentrate on. 

sas :thanks:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Pipp wrote: *


> I think everybody without a current affiliation/favouriteshould hold off for a few days until we do/complete some research, and pick one we can all (or he majority) can concentrate on.
> 
> sas :thanks:





Great idea for those who don't.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just read that Stray Rescue of St. Louis was on April 22nd. As soon as Midwest's date is confirmed, someone should post a thank you in user "topcat" 's journal like a number of other shelters are doing. Topcat = Richard Thompson.


----------



## lilbitsmom

Jill posted a thank you to TOPCAT a couple of days ago, in fact I think it was Tuesday, because at the board meeting she was talking about it.

Maybe they haven't confirmed the date yet, but I know she already did the thank you note to him on the journal.

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

Ladies,

I need help with something else that I've been asked to do. My PR lady wants to know as much as she can about Richard Thompson and his history. I did some internet searching today, but couldn't come up with anything but the recent articles in some newspapers and then some stuff from the Ellen show.

Can anyone spend a little time and see if they can come up with some personal information on this guy? I'm usually pretty good with the internet, but I got nothing today. Kinda weird!

Thanks,
Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

I did some searching and couldn't come up with anything on Thompson except for the zootoo stuff.

More ideas for the site visit:

1) In your presentation, point out the marketing opportunities for Zootoo. Make a list of all of the manufacturers (Oxbow, American Pet Diner, even (shudders) Kaytee and Vitakraft) that market their products to rabbits and other small pets. Also, the online stores (Busy Bunny, Bunny Bytes, etc.) that specialize in rabbits products.

2) Make signs for supporters to carry that say "Welcome Zootoo", "Go Midwest", etc.


----------



## slavetoabunny

OMG, OMG....have you seen this:

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/standings/

Zootoo has completed the vetting process and these are the FINAL standings. Midwest finished at #6!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


[align=center]Midwest is guaranteed $5,000!!!!

[/align]


----------



## seniorcats

Look further onRichard ThompsonHe was theCEO of Meow Mix and really created someinnovative campaignsand boosted the company profits really high.

Here's one good article from Forbes.

http://www.forbes.com/columnists/2006/06/13/unsolicited-advice-advertising-cx_meb_0614meowmix.html



It's kind of funny because 'topcat' reviewed a few products on Zootoo including Meow Mix.

I would say don't be afraid to have some fun with this.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/SHOWBIZ/TV/05/21/offbeat.meow.tv/index.html

http://promomagazine.com/news/marketing_meow_mixs_catty/

The article above is short but I love it.

from Best Friends http://network.bestfriends.org/newjersey/news/4016.html



http://www.all-creatures.org/aip/nl-20040924-meow.html

This article is really good and has some ideas you may be able to use.I like #1 'Make A Splash'. 
http://chiefmarketer.com/presence/promotion/Meow_Mix_Cafe_10112005/



Check out meowmix.com for some of his ideas like the Meow Mix House and the Academy.

Just google richard thompsom meow mix that whole phrase for lots more articles



***** Just my own 2 cents worth - Many of us have cats and rabbits living together. We've had cats and rabbits as companions for 20 years. It might be a good ide to throw in a sentence or 2 in your presentation that the 2 species can and do co-exist peacefully in the same household with the proper introductions. I did notice Topcat has 2 cats of his own.


----------



## osprey

Bobbi and the Strays was at 21 at the end of the contest, and they are at 20 now. I wonder who got bumped out, and where the extra points came from or what points were removed.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*osprey wrote: *


> Bobbi and the Strays was at 21 at the end of the contest, and they are at 20 now. I wonder who got bumped out, and where the extra points came from or what points were removed.


I was wondering the same thing myself. Unfortunately, I left my printout at the office and won't be able to check it against the final standings until Monday. I be willing to bet that the change in the standings are due to lost points during the final audit.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*osprey wrote: *


> Bobbi and the Strays was at 21 at the end of the contest, and they are at 20 now. I wonder who got bumped out, and where the extra points came from or what points were removed.


I really hoped Bobbi and the Strays and the Cat Welfare Association would make it, and they bothgot in. :woohoo



Looks like it was sixth place Humane Society of Harrisburg Area - East Shore was deleted from the top 20. Theywere ahead of us with 801,234 points compared to our Midwest 757,363. They must of been disqualified like Ellensburg. So everyone got bumped up and Bobbi and the Strays squeaked in.


----------



## seniorcats

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Ladies,
> 
> I need help with something else that I've been asked to do. My PR lady wants to know as much as she can about Richard Thompson and his history. I did some internet searching today, but couldn't come up with anything but the recent articles in some newspapers and then some stuff from the Ellen show.
> 
> Can anyone spend a little time and see if they can come up with some personal information on this guy? I'm usually pretty good with the internet, but I got nothing today. Kinda weird!
> 
> Thanks,
> Laura




Some more articles to go with those I posted above.

Here's a few more articles

http://www.nj.com/secaucusjournal/index.ssf?/base/news-1/1205388652200130.xml&coll=3

http://www.hudsonreporter.com/site/news.cfm?BRD=1291&dept_id=523587&newsid=19232386&PAG=461&rfi=9

http://www.prettyboring.com/?q=taxonomy/term/4403

http://www.trendwatching.com/about/inmedia/articles/popup_retail/cats_allowed_but_no_dogs.html



It would be fun to give the visitora their honorary rabbit ears to wear. Another idea - put together a booklet on house rabbit care using the Library here at RO and some of the House Rabbit Society articles. Present each of the visiors with the rabbit care booklet. It could be very useful esp. for the shelter planners if they ubnderstand the needs of rabbits.


----------



## osprey

I am most likely going to register The Rabbit Haven for the rescue contest, if anyone is looking for someone to support in the rescue contest.


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *osprey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi and the Strays was at 21 at the end of the contest, and they are at 20 now. I wonder who got bumped out, and where the extra points came from or what points were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering the same thing myself. Unfortunately, I left my printout at the office and won't be able to check it against the final standings until Monday. I be willing to bet that the change in the standings are due to lost points during the final audit.
Click to expand...

HUMANE SOCIETY OF HARRISBURG EAST SHORE was #6 and they are the group that got booted out altogether!


----------



## lilbitsmom

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *osprey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi and the Strays was at 21 at the end of the contest, and they are at 20 now. I wonder who got bumped out, and where the extra points came from or what points were removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hoped Bobbi and the Strays and the Cat Welfare Association would make it, and they bothgot in. :woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was sixth place Humane Society of Harrisburg Area - East Shore was deleted from the top 20. Theywere ahead of us with 801,234 points compared to our Midwest 757,363. They must of been disqualified like Ellensburg. So everyone got bumped up and Bobbi and the Strays squeaked in.
Click to expand...



There has been some kind of shake up, because not only did Harrisburg East Shore get booted out totally, but other shelters have been rearranged in status. This is crazy!!!


----------



## lilbitsmom

*seniorcats wrote: *


> ***** Just my own 2 cents worth - Many of us have cats and rabbits living together. We've had cats and rabbits as companions for 20 years. It might be a good ide to throw in a sentence or 2 in your presentation that the 2 species can and do co-exist peacefully in the same household with the proper introductions. I did notice Topcat has 2 cats of his own.



Seniorcats,

I totally agree with you. I have two cats and our bunnies, cats and dogs all coexist very happily. There is a cute video you should check out of one of my cats and one of my foster bunnies. It is so adorable it will bring a tear to your eye.

*Go to *www.petfinder.com* and search for rabbits, male, zipcode 48170. The bunny's name is Othello. He has a video attached to his profile.* Check it out. It is the sweetest thing ever!!!!!

Enjoy!

Laura


----------



## seniorcats

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10187880

OMG! That video is just precious.It looks like they are totally bonded.


----------



## lilbitsmom

*seniorcats wrote: *


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10187880
> 
> OMG! That video is just precious.It looks like they are totally bonded.



The honest truth of that video is that my cat is an absolute lover!!! He loves all the bunnies, but not all of them will sit still so he can groom them. When we saw him doing that with Othello we about died. He was putting his paw on his back to hold him in place or show him how much he liked him.  I'm not sure which one it was, but it sure was cute!

Othello was a foster bunny and we had another black girl bunny at our home who had just lost her mate. These two black bunnies were so lonely (we could tell Othello was because he let the cat groom him) that we decided to introduce them to each other and see how they reacted.

It was instant love!!! The female - Minx, began grooming Othello right away and he started acting really funny around Minx. Jumping really high and doing lots of binkys right in front of her. We laughed because you could tell that he was trying to impress her.

Long story short, they fell in love and moved back to the shelter. My hubby is creating a bunny room for me in the basement and as soon as it is done, I'm going back to the shelter to scoop up Othello and Minx.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it! 

Have a great Sunday!! I'm off to the shelter to feed and then I've got a board meeting and I run the open house on Sunday so it's going to be a long, busy BUNNY day!!!

Laura


----------



## Hope

*osprey wrote: *


> I am most likely going to register The Rabbit Haven for the rescue contest, if anyone is looking for someone to support in the rescue contest.



Could someone explain to me how the new contest is different from the last one? If this one is for rescues, what was the last one for?

I'd love to find another rabbit-centric organization that we could all support again. I think the last contest proved there is strength in numbers.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Hope wrote: *


> *osprey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am most likely going to register The Rabbit Haven for the rescue contest, if anyone is looking for someone to support in the rescue contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone explain to me how the new contest is different from the last one? If this one is for rescues, what was the last one for?
> 
> I'd love to find another rabbit-centric organization that we could all support again. I think the last contest proved there is strength in numbers.
Click to expand...

From what I understand, the new contest is for non-brick and mortar rescues. i.e., ones that operate strictly through a foster system. They must be tax-exempt to qualify.


----------



## JadeIcing

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Hope wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *osprey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am most likely going to register The Rabbit Haven for the rescue contest, if anyone is looking for someone to support in the rescue contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone explain to me how the new contest is different from the last one? If this one is for rescues, what was the last one for?
> 
> I'd love to find another rabbit-centric organization that we could all support again. I think the last contest proved there is strength in numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand, the new contest is for non-brick and mortar rescues. i.e., ones that operate strictly through a foster system. They must be tax-exempt to qualify.
Click to expand...

What she said.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

*I'd love to support the Rabbit Haven! What is the area code, so I can find it on the list?



osprey wrote: *


> I am most likely going to register The Rabbit Haven for the rescue contest, if anyone is looking for someone to support in the rescue contest.


----------



## osprey

Here is a link to The Rabbit Haven http://www.zootoo.com/rescuegroups/zip95067_therabbithaven

We are not yet an official contestant, I am trying to get the zootoo process going to make me the "owner" of The Rabbit Haven so we can start accumulating points.


----------



## werecatrising

So, did everyone get the email from Zootoo? Our tour is the 24th! And they are looking for input from supporters!


----------



## osprey

The Rabbit Haven is officially in the running for the rescue contest. I spoke to a real, actual human person at zootoo today, and they made me the manager for The Rabbit Haven's zootoo page. We are officially recognized now, and have 3 qualifying supporters.


----------



## seniorcats

http://www.pennlive.com/news/patriotnews/index.ssf?/base/news/1207618840101930.xml&coll=1

I found this article on why Harrisburg was disqualified. Apparently it is because of litiagation against the shelter and a clause in the rules concerning litiagation.

Richard Thompson says he is still persoanlly visiting the shelter and making a donation out of his own pocket - good for him!


----------



## slavetoabunny

That's really too bad to have finished so high and be disqualified. What a letdown for all the hardworking supporters. I'm glad Richard is going to make a donation though.


----------



## lilbitsmom

Wow, is all I can say. How disheartening! Those poor supporters at Harrisburg. I would be so sad.

Richard Thompson sounds like such a nice person. I can't wait to meet him, I just hope he doesn't ask me any hard questions. I get so nervous!!!!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

Any update on your site visit plans Laura?


----------



## Haley

Laura, how was the meeting last night? I wish I could have come but school is insane these last few weeks..

H


----------



## slavetoabunny

Laura:

Here are the statistics you were looking for on rabbit rescues:

HRS: domestic 28, international 2

Independent: domestic 98, international 17

Hope that helps! Let me know if I can do anything else to help.

Patti


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Any update on your site visit plans Laura?


Girls,

We learned that the group is coming into Detroit and plans to spend between 9:30AM and 2:00PM with us. We don't have a specific location picked yet for the news conference, but we're having that first, then a tour of the shelter and then lunch where we will give a powerpoint presentation before they leave. 

I heard that they have to be gone by 2:00PM to the airport. I think they may be talking about coming in the night before, so maybe we'll have even more time with them in the morning, but I don't knowyet.

Haley, Debbie is working on the location for the news conference and the lunch and when I know that, I'll contact you again because the board would really like it if you couldcome to both. They feel, and rightly so, that if you had not introduced this to the RO community, we would not have been able to pull this off. The RO community was our saviours, but you started the movement!!! I'll be forever grateful to you!

So, we're excited. We've got groups of cleaners signed up for the 5 days prior to their arrival so we can do some organizing and spring cleaning. We will be making signs, posters and banners to decorate our shelter and to also hold in the crowd of people.

Patti, thanks for those stats because in the powerpoint presentation we need to make sure the zootoo people know that helping Midwest is actually helping bunny rescues all over the US. This will bring attention to a group of companion animals that needs the publicity and public awareness. We're hoping to start a movement!!!!

It's all very exciting. I'm absolutely beat and we still have two more weeks of meetings, cleanings and whatever else comes our way. My hubby has a bunch of small renovations that he has to complete at the shelter before they come and so on and so forth. Lots of fuN!!!!!!

Talk with you soon!

Laura


----------



## seniorcats

You could really knock their socks off if there is a vegan/vegetarian restaurant to go to. Wayne Pacelle, HSUS, is a vegan. He may used to just getting salads while traveling. Don't know about the others. Just serve 'topcat' some Meow Mix and he'll be fine. A lot of Indian and Chinese restaurants have vegan/vegetarian meals. Is this near the shelter? http://www.theinnseasoncafe.com/index.html The menu is making me hungry This too http://www.sweetlorraines.com/ I think it's dinner time for me


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> You could really knock their socks off if there is a vegan/vegetarian restaurant to go to. Wayne Pacelle, HSUS, is a vegan. He may used to just getting salads while traveling. Don't know about the others. Just serve 'topcat' some Meow Mix and he'll be fine. A lot of Indian and Chinese restaurants have vegan/vegetarian meals. Is this near the shelter? http://www.theinnseasoncafe.com/index.html The menu is making me hungry


What a fantastic idea Ann!! Absolutely brilliant. Whatever you do, don't have the local BBQ place cater your event, LOL!


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You could really knock their socks off if there is a vegan/vegetarian restaurant to go to. Wayne Pacelle, HSUS, is a vegan. He may used to just getting salads while traveling. Don't know about the others. Just serve 'topcat' some Meow Mix and he'll be fine. A lot of Indian and Chinese restaurants have vegan/vegetarian meals. Is this near the shelter? http://www.theinnseasoncafe.com/index.html The menu is making me hungry
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic idea Ann!! Absolutely brilliant. Whatever you do, don't have the local BBQ place cater your event, LOL!
Click to expand...

Thank you! I wouldn't order up the pit cooked pork or Colonel Sanders. It looks like there are somevegetarian places near Plymouth that do cater. The place in Livonia sounds wonderful. I wonder of Tara goes there?


----------



## slavetoabunny

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> Patti, thanks for those stats because in the powerpoint presentation we need to make sure the zootoo people know that helping Midwest is actually helping bunny rescues all over the US. This will bring attention to a group of companion animals that needs the publicity and public awareness. We're hoping to start a movement!!!!



You're welcome Laura. Haley asked me if I had time to do this, and I was more than happy to use some of my employer's time to help out (they are big on community service, lol). I wish I was closer so I could do more to help you guys out.

I wish I could be there. I tried to work it out, but it would mean 3 days off work for me. I look forward to meeting the Midwest people that come down to Orlando in May. After-party is at my house!!!!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

A thank you from our friends at Midwest:

Dear Friend,

Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home is very excited that we placed number six
in the ZooToo Shelter Makeover Contest! We would like to thank all of the
many, many people who supported us in this contest. As a finalist, we will
receive a cash prize of $5,000 and are eligible for a shelter makeover of
up to one million dollars. Midwest Rabbit Rescue is the only all-rabbit
shelter in the top twenty finalists. We're also the only finalist from
Michigan. We received wonderful support from so many people, many of whom
enlisted family, friends and associates to help us. Several on-line
communities went to work on our behalf. It was very gratifying to see the
rabbit-community at large rally behind us. We made a remarkable comeback
after we fell to number 21 - out of the to 20 that would become finalists -
just a few short days before the contest ended. But everyone seemed to
perked up their ears when they heard about this and then went to work. We
made an astounding rise in the rankings, ending up a finalist at number
six.

ZooToo will be coming to Plymouth on April 24th to present an award to us
and the community. They will also tour the shelter and meet with the Board
of Directors. You are invited to come to the pubic ceremony on April 24th
and join in the celebration. We are still working out the location and time
of the celebration; it will not be at the shelter because it doesn't have
enough room. We expect quite a few people to be in attendance. Also because
of limited room at the shelter, the tour will be limited to the
representatives from ZooToo and the Board. We'll post information on our
website, www.rabbitrr.org, once we have finalized our plans.

So, thanks again for your support and we hope to see you on the 24th.

Board of Directors
Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home


----------



## slavetoabunny

Topcat has started posting in his journal about the site visits:

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/tour


----------



## Hope

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Topcat has started posting in his journal about the site visits:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/tour



It's interesting to see what all the other shelters are doing. It sounds like Voorhees gave quite a good presentation...they even had the mayor present. And Bobbi and the Strays had a number of people waiting at the airport with signs!

I can't wait to see what he writes about Midwest. I'm nervous even though I'm not going to be there!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:On one of the list I am part of that I posted about the contest...Well...Someone became so intrested in MidWest that they drove six hours with the intentions of adopting two but ended up with three bunnies!


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - reading his journal is neat. I think when he shared about his visit to Midwest we need to be prepared to comment on it - thanking him for visiting and somehow nicely reminding about how rabbits are the "forgotten" rabbits - third place in needing homes....I don't know how to say it - but also about how peacefully they can coexist with cats and dogs and how they need homes too.

Thanks for sharing the link to the journal.....


----------



## slavetoabunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:On one of the list I am part of that I posted about the contest...Well...Someone became so intrested in MidWest that they drove six hours with the intentions of adopting two but ended up with three bunnies!



Wow - that's fantastic!!!!

Everyone - please feel free to share the thank you letter with any of the groups that helped out Midwest.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> We learned that the group is coming into Detroit and plans to spend between 9:30AM and 2:00PM with us. We don't have a specific location picked yet for the news conference, but we're having that first, then a tour of the shelter and then lunch where we will give a powerpoint presentation before they leave.


Laura - do you think you could meet them at the airport and have the news conference there?


----------



## lilbitsmom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:On one of the list I am part of that I posted about the contest...Well...Someone became so intrested in MidWest that they drove six hours with the intentions of adopting two but ended up with three bunnies!



JadeIcing,

Who was this? I do most of the adoptions and I can't think of who this is? I just did one two weekends ago and the couple drove probably 5 or 6 hours, but they only took two home with them. They were only coming up for one to bond with their male and fell in love with two girls.

They were such a nice couple - vet tech and zookeeper!!! Super great couple!!!

I'd be interested to know who they were?

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We learned that the group is coming into Detroit and plans to spend between 9:30AM and 2:00PM with us. We don't have a specific location picked yet for the news conference, but we're having that first, then a tour of the shelter and then lunch where we will give a powerpoint presentation before they leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Laura - do you think you could meet them at the airport and have the news conference there?
Click to expand...


Patti,

We are having the news conference in Plymouth somewhere, there are a few spots that we're negotiating with. The Mayor and City Councilman will be there and we are working very hard to get a few local celebrities involved. It will be a big deal if it all pulls together.

We're having the news conference firstand have invited all our friends - you are all also invited once we decide where and when - and we'll have signs and everyone will wear bunny ears I hope (in the crowd that is and maybe the board members). We will also decorate our facility with banners, balloons and such.

Our PR person is also working to get the local businesses to put "Welcome ZooToo" on their marquees so when we drive them through town they see that!!!! It's all very exciting and there is so much to do.

We've contacted all of the local radio, television and newspapers. Our PR girl is working her fingers to the bone!

The one thing we haven't done yet that I can see is ask everyone to log onto zootoo and make a journal entry about Midwest. It sounds like they want to see how much support we have and they are going to be reading the journal entries and using those to help make their decisions.

We need to send out the call to everyone asking them to do that now. Can't hurt!!!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*seniorcats wrote: *


> You could really knock their socks off if there is a vegan/vegetarian restaurant to go to. Wayne Pacelle, HSUS, is a vegan. He may used to just getting salads while traveling. Don't know about the others. Just serve 'topcat' some Meow Mix and he'll be fine. A lot of Indian and Chinese restaurants have vegan/vegetarian meals. Is this near the shelter? http://www.theinnseasoncafe.com/index.html The menu is making me hungry This too http://www.sweetlorraines.com/ I think it's dinner time for me



Seniorcats,

Unfortunately, those two places that you suggested are not close to Plymouth and we're trying to keep everything local. One of our board members actually found out about Wayne being a vegan and she has already made the suggestion that we cater to his needs, so we're looking for a nice restaurant that he will have plenty of choices for himself.

I hope we can find something! Our PR person is locked onto that one, so I'm sure we will be able to handle it.

Thanks for the info! It's nice to know you guys are still watching over us in our time of need, even though the contest is over!!!

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing

*I believe that I mis read what they said. Thats what happens when you read something half asleep with a throbbing headache.*

Loki/Lexi and Reese/Risha. :biggrin2:



*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:On one of the list I am part of that I posted about the contest...Well...Someone became so intrested in MidWest that they drove six hours with the intentions of adopting two but ended up with three bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeIcing,
> 
> Who was this? I do most of the adoptions and I can't think of who this is? I just did one two weekends ago and the couple drove probably 5 or 6 hours, but they only took two home with them. They were only coming up for one to bond with their male and fell in love with two girls.
> 
> They were such a nice couple - vet tech and zookeeper!!! Super great couple!!!
> 
> I'd be interested to know who they were?
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...


----------



## slavetoabunny

> The one thing we haven't done yet that I can see is ask everyone to log onto zootoo and make a journal entry about Midwest. It sounds like they want to see how much support we have and they are going to be reading the journal entries and using those to help make their decisions.
> 
> We need to send out the call to everyone asking them to do that now. Can't hurt!!!
> 
> Laura



I posted an entry in Topcats journal - everyone get busy! Here's the link:

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/tour


----------



## lilbitsmom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I believe that I mis read what they said. Thats what happens when you read something half asleep with a throbbing headache.*
> 
> Loki/Lexi and Reese/Risha. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> 
> *lilbitsmom wrote: *





> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:On one of the list I am part of that I posted about the contest...Well...Someone became so intrested in MidWest that they drove six hours with the intentions of adopting two but ended up with three bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JadeIcing,
> 
> Who was this? I do most of the adoptions and I can't think of who this is? I just did one two weekends ago and the couple drove probably 5 or 6 hours, but they only took two home with them. They were only coming up for one to bond with their male and fell in love with two girls.
> 
> They were such a nice couple - vet tech and zookeeper!!! Super great couple!!!
> 
> I'd be interested to know who they were?
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...



style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f8f8f8"Oh my gosh! They were the coolest couple ever! I just loved them. My hubby and I had been in the shelter all day and stayed to meet them because they drove up on a Saturday after the wife got off work. They didn't even arrive until like 7:45PM and then they stayed for 2 hours and left to drive back home another 5-6 hours.

style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f8f8f8"They were so awesome and they got two of our greatest girls!!! I sure hope they are happy with them. The pictures they sent me the next day looked like the girls were already settling in very nicely!

style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #f8f8f8"Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> The one thing we haven't done yet that I can see is ask everyone to log onto zootoo and make a journal entry about Midwest. It sounds like they want to see how much support we have and they are going to be reading the journal entries and using those to help make their decisions.
> 
> We need to send out the call to everyone asking them to do that now. Can't hurt!!!
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted an entry in Topcats journal - everyone get busy! Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/tour
Click to expand...

Patti,

That was a great journal entry!! Thank you so much for that!!! Sounds like every little bit helps so we will be sending out a mass email asking everyone to log on and add a journal entry. Can't hurt, right!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

Laura:

When you write your journal entry you should include that story as an example of how the contest has already benefited Midwest and rabbits. I think a mass email is a great idea. Be sure to include the link and instruct them to comment on the April 1 entry. Otherwise, they may think they comment should go in their personal journal on the profile page.

Patti


----------



## slavetoabunny

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> and we'll have signs and everyone will wear bunny ears I hope (in the crowd that is and maybe the board members).


I have an idea - how about presenting the Zootoo contingent with a pair of "honorary bunny ears" during the press conference. I think that would be so unique!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Zootoo has started posting videos of the shelter tours. Check them out.


----------



## Haley

Alicia, thank you for referring them to Midwest, Reese has been there so long so I hope she has found her forever home. She and Loki are both very special bunnies.

Laura, thanks for the kind words. I would love to come down that day. I am out of school on the 22nd so it should be no problem. Just let me know what you guys need and where to be.

I was looking at the shelter videos and man they are so much nicer than Midwest! Granted they need more space for larger animals but they actually have rooms! lol


----------



## JadeIcing

*Haley wrote: *


> Alicia, thank you for referring them to Midwest, Reese has been there so long so I hope she has found her forever home. She and Loki are both very special bunnies.


Nah you guys did the awesome job of caring for her till she found a home.


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> and we'll have signs and everyone will wear bunny ears I hope (in the crowd that is and maybe the board members).
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea - how about presenting the Zootoo contingent with a pair of "honorary bunny ears" during the press conference. I think that would be so unique!
Click to expand...


I like that idea too! If Richard Thompson could drive around in the Meow Mobile, a giant Garfield like car, then he would definitely wear bunny ears.

This is probably too corny but you could present himwith 'the keys to Midwest' those plastic baby keys we all buy our bunnies.Just being a little nutty tonight...


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *lilbitsmom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> and we'll have signs and everyone will wear bunny ears I hope (in the crowd that is and maybe the board members).
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea - how about presenting the Zootoo contingent with a pair of "honorary bunny ears" during the press conference. I think that would be so unique!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that idea too! If Richard Thompson could drive around in the Meow Mobile, a giant Garfield like car, then he would definitely wear bunny ears.
> 
> This is probably too corny but you could present himwith 'the keys to Midwest' those plastic baby keys we all buy our bunnies.Just being a little nutty tonight...
Click to expand...

I like your thinking. They could have the Mayor present the keys.


----------



## TinysMom

I really think you should have people holding signs that have pictures of rabbits with other animals.....especially if they are rabbits that have been adopted from Midwest and gone on to live in a home w/ cats and dogs.

Just my .02


----------



## lilbitsmom

Ladies,

These ideas are all so awesome I can't believe it! The bunny ears I love and the keys from the Mayor are a nice touch too!!

Ya gotta love the pictures with cats and dogs! We really need to promote these bunnies as "Companion Animals". I totally agree. I have video of one of my cats hugging and grooming my foster bunny Othello. It is precious and I think we're going to try to work it into the powerpoint presentation that we give at lunch!!

Thanks girls. Keep the good ideas coming. I'm making a list and taking it to the board this Sunday!!!!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

I don't suppose the mayor would consider wearing a bunny suit, lol.

FYI for those that are planning to come to Orlando. I just made reservations at the Radisson Worldgate Resort. It is 2 miles from where the event will take place and the room rates were the most reasonable I found for a nice place ($89). I'm staying the 14th and 15th. Depending on when you are flying in, I may be able to help with airport transportation.


----------



## osprey

I just added my journal comment. Go Midwest and Go Bunnies!

*
slavetoabunny wrote: *


> The one thing we haven't done yet that I can see is ask everyone to log onto zootoo and make a journal entry about Midwest. It sounds like they want to see how much support we have and they are going to be reading the journal entries and using those to help make their decisions.
> 
> We need to send out the call to everyone asking them to do that now. Can't hurt!!!
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted an entry in Topcats journal - everyone get busy! Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/tour
Click to expand...


----------



## slavetoabunny

Two new videos posted on Zootoo:

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/

I personally think it's good that Midwest has so much time to prepare for the site visit. Watching the videos and reading Topcats journal provides a lot of good info to use to prepare for our site visit.


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Two new videos posted on Zootoo:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/
> 
> I personally think it's good that Midwest has so much time to prepare for the site visit. Watching the videos and reading Topcats journal provides a lot of good info to use to prepare for our site visit.


Wow, Voorhees really looks to be the neediest so far, Still, they have rooms and bathrooms. DAWS has has a big place that is certainly the best of what's been shown. Can't see that theyare so needy.


----------



## foxflower

Wondering if it would help to add a national flare to the event. Support by the bunderground railroad, assistance to other shelters in the country, examples of out of state rescue assistance etc. to differentiate Midwest from the other shelters that are really local shelters. To show that the needs of rabbits are so great in comparison to the resources, that it takes a nation wide effort, in part because local efforts often concentrate on the needs of dogs and cats. 

That house rabbits are in need of the national focussed pr as well as the resources.


----------



## osprey

I am not sure how to spin this, but it might help to give a little background showing that house rabbits are expensive to care for properly. Many of the mixed species shelters just stick the rabbits in a cat kennel with a bowl of alfalfa pellets and a sippy bottle. Greens and hay are expensive and time consuming to feed, and good quality pellets are expensive too, maybe you could get some mileage out of that as a way to differentiate Midwest and educate zootoo at the same time.

It may be too late, but is there any chance you can get some support from Oxbow or American Pet Diner? I am sure they'd love the exposure of an event like this.


----------



## foxflower

Have there been any shelters you have taken rabbits from that could not keep them due to overcrowing or like? Perhaps they can send a pic and letter or note of support?

Rabbits taken in from out of town hoarding situations?


----------



## slavetoabunny

Great ideas Foxflower and Osprey! Let's throw out all the ideas we can, no matter how off-the-wall.

Is there any chance on having a representative of the House Rabbit Society as a VIP guest? It would be great to have Richard interview someone like that.

How about inviting other area shelter managers?


----------



## foxflower

OF course I do mean the emphasis should be how Midwest serves those other rabbit shelters, takes in shelters that are shuffled by the bunderground, may use the bunderground to place rabbits, and how its location in the midwest can best serve the national rabbit community in such widespread efforts.


----------



## foxflower

The more I think about it the more I think that shelter networking angle is a more cutting edge philosophy used by rabbit people more than other shelters.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Laura: Anything new on the site visit plans???


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Laura: Anything new on the site visit plans???



Hi ladies and gents! We had another meeting on Sunday and we have had to rework our plans for the news conference because our beloved City isn't giving us as much help as we'd hoped. We are now looking for an indoor venue that is close to the shelter and I think we've got it lined up, but it will cost us some more money to do it that way. But, it will all work out. No worries! Ughghghghg

We have found out that they are flying in the night before and they want the news conference to begin at 9:30AM and then they are leaving at 2:00PM, so we actually have quite a bit of time with them I think.

We're planning to create some gift baskets for their hotel rooms (vegan snacks for Wayne, of course) and we've got a committee together for the signs. We meet this weekend to create the signs and banners. We're planning to make everyone wear the bunny ears in the crowd and we also have our bunny float that we use in parades. She will be there to greet the judges!

I think it is going as well as can be expected. Our volunteers are syked and we have cleaning crews in the building from Saturday through Wednesday evening that will be putting in some long hours to get all the nooks and crannys cleaned up and our place looking organized even if there are little bunny poo poos on the floor.

I'm exhausted mentally, but I just keep telling myself it's only another week or so. I also decided to take vacation time a couple days leading up to the event and that Thursday as well so I'm not stressed out trying to figure out how I'm going to squeeze everything in. It will be fine, but I'll be glad when this part of it is over!!!:biggrin2:

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*foxflower wrote: *


> OF course I do mean the emphasis should be how Midwest serves those other rabbit shelters, takes in shelters that are shuffled by the bunderground, may use the bunderground to place rabbits, and how its location in the midwest can best serve the national rabbit community in such widespread efforts.



Foxflower,

We have already talked amongst ourselves about inviting our counterparts at theLOCAL animalshelters that we deal with so they can support us and we can show our appreciation to them for working with us. I think that is the right thing to do. Whether or not they will be able to come, who knows, but we are putting the invites out there and hopefully they will come.

Laura


----------



## naturestee

Ooh! I think the gift baskets should include Craisins and have hay on the bottom for packing!

Actually, just thought of this... how many gift baskets do you need to make? And would you like little bunny angel ornaments like the ones I made for the SRR Christmas fundraiser? Haley has a couple of those.If you want them, they'reeasy for me to make and I could ship it express or something.

Edit: I think I had mentioned to Haley that I might make a box of those for Midwest this summer and ship them to you to sell at events and such. So you were going to get some anyway, LOL! Pictures:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30238&forum_id=7


----------



## slavetoabunny

It sound like your plans are starting to come together. I would love to see a picture of your float if you have time to post it.

Are you planning on coming to Orlando? Keep us updated - I sure wish I could be there.

Patti


----------



## lilbitsmom

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ooh! I think the gift baskets should include Craisins and have hay on the bottom for packing!
> 
> Actually, just thought of this... how many gift baskets do you need to make? And would you like little bunny angel ornaments like the ones I made for the SRR Christmas fundraiser? Haley has a couple of those.If you want them, they'reeasy for me to make and I could ship it express or something.
> 
> Edit: I think I had mentioned to Haley that I might make a box of those for Midwest this summer and ship them to you to sell at events and such. So you were going to get some anyway, LOL! Pictures:
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30238&forum_id=7


Naturestee,

I think the ornaments is a great idea! I've been told there are six people coming, but I don't know if we're making six identical baskets. I will ask and get back in touch with you. That is such a wonderful idea!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It sound like your plans are starting to come together. I would love to see a picture of your float if you have time to post it.
> 
> Are you planning on coming to Orlando? Keep us updated - I sure wish I could be there.
> 
> Patti



Patti,

I will try to find a picture of her and send it to you. I don't have any myself, but I'll ask around.

I don't know about Orlando. Depends who else is going to plan to go. We haven't even talked about it as a group yet. I'm kind of overwhelmed these days and can't seem to think past April 24th. I'm quite sure I'm going to collapse the weekend following their visit!! hahahahah

I think Jill said that she wants to go and she has family that lives in Florida, so she was very excited about it!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

I know Denise is coming. We're going to room together and I think she is going to spend a few days at my house in Ormond Beach after the event. I hope to see you there - I'd love to meet you.


----------



## Haley

I so wish I could come but Im broke


----------



## seniorcats

News article: Bobbi and the Strays could have their eligibility for the million revoked.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/04152008/news/regionalnews/1m_prize_could_be_doggone_106667.htm

How heart breaking to come this far and then face the potential of losing the chance.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> News article: Bobbi and the Strays could have their eligibility for the million revoked.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/04152008/news/regionalnews/1m_prize_could_be_doggone_106667.htm
> 
> How heart breaking to come this far and then face the potential of losing the chance.


That would be so sad for them. At least they would still get $5,000.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Take a looksy at Erie County's Video:

http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/shelter08eriespca2

They have a McMansion!!


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Take a looksy at Erie County's Video:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/shelter08eriespca2
> 
> They have a McMansion!!


OMG! THat place is the size of a Sam's Club with every available amentiy. I've never seen such a large or such a large facility. I also didn't see a single rabbit anywhere....


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> I also didn't see a single rabbit anywhere....


You didn't see the rabbit? They had a rabbit - watch again.


----------



## naturestee

I saw the bunny!

Man, I would kill for shelter facilities like that! The infirmary they complain about is literally twice the size of the one in the Sheboygan Humane Society, and on top of taking care of surrendered animals and strays they have a very successful low cost spay/neuter and vaccination program. And those dogs get so much space, even the cat and small animal cages look huge compared to what I'm used to!

They're supposed to choose the top two based on need and I think Midwest has a very good shot. You guys are doing tons for the animals but your facility is far from 1st rate like some of these others.


----------



## Hope

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Take a looksy at Erie County's Video:
> 
> http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/shelter08eriespca2
> 
> They have a McMansion!!


Whoa! That is a massive facility! Of course I'm biased, but I really think Midwest has a great chance winning the million. After watching all the videos, it seems as though most of the other shelters are huge in comparison.


----------



## Haley

Just wanted to share this with anyone interested in coming Thursday:

We have finalized plans for our celebration of and press conference for being a finalist in the ZooToo Shelter Makeover. We would like for you to join us. The event will be on April 24th at Kellogg Park in Plymouth, MI.KelloggPark is at the corner of Main Street and Ann Arbor Road. The event officially begins at 9:30AM with the arrival of the ZooToo representatives. Participants will include Richard Thompson, CEO of ZooToo, Wayne Pacelle, President and CEO of The Humane Society of the United States, as well as civic leaders from Plymouth. The media will be covering the event, which will give us some great exposure. 

We want to give ZooToo a REALLY BIG welcome to let them know how much our supporters - that's you - think that we should be given the top prize. We also want to make a big splash for the media so that they give us lots of coverage. We are going to have balloons, banners and the like. We'd appreciate it if you arrive at 9:00AM and get organized with us. When our guests arrive we need you to make as big a ruckus as you can - and we have confidence that you are capable of a really big ruckus. Also, enthusiastic and loud cheering at appropriate times during the press conference will be appreciated! So, you get the idea. 

After the press conference we'll be off to the shelter to give them a tour. Here is where you come in again. It will take us a bit of time to get to the shelter fromKelloggPark. During that time we'd like you to hustle over to the shelter in order to greet them once again. The intent is that you'll get there before we will and can give them a second warm welcome - reinforcing how much you want us to win! (You can not park your cars in the rescue parking lot - we'll be using it to gather in and we don't want to annoy our neighbors!) Feel free for some of you to gather along the sidewalk of Holbrook to cheer and greet them as we arrive. 

ZooToo is looking for a large amount of community involvement in the shelter's it supports. That's why we're asking you to be present at both the press conference inKellogg Park and again at the rescue. 

The tour of the rescue itself (in other words inside the rescue) will need to be limited to the ZooToo representatives because space is so limited. Afterwords they will say a few words and you can offer your last round of encouragement for us. 

We hope that you will join us. We've come very far in this competition with your support. In fact, the rescue itself has come very far with your support. This celebration should be a fun time to get together and meet some fellow supporters and volunteers. Remember - we are the only all-rabbit rescue that made it into the top 20 in the contest. So come and continue to show your support for rabbit rescue! 

Board of Directors 
Midwest Rabbit Rescue & Re-home


----------



## rabbitbloom

Oh shoot! I didn't know this thread got moved, or I would have been participating these last weeks. Excuse me, I'm a little slow...:headsmack

Jill


----------



## rabbitbloom

slavetoabunny wrote:


> It sound like your plans are starting to come together.Â  I would love to see a picture of your float if you have time to post it.
> 
> Are you planning on coming to Orlando?Â  Keep us updated - I sure wish I could be there.
> 
> Patti



I just posted parade pictures, some with our pink bunny float, on our website last night...

http://www.rabbitrr.org/rreventparades.html


----------



## slavetoabunny

I love your float - that ought to get some attention!

I had a thought - are you planning on having some refreshments set up outside the shelter for the supporters? That would give them something to do while you are inside doing the tour. Maybe just some coffee, juice and donuts?

I'll be there with you in spirit! Be sure and take lots of pics (and post them here). A few close-ups of Wayce Pacelle would be nice, lol.


----------



## rabbitbloom

I'd like to come up with a list of orgs/forums/groups/blogs to thank for all their help with zootoo, to post on the website. I wrote a general thanks, but only because I don't have a good idea of who all pitched in. Could each of you all send me the ones you know about? I've been working on a links page to rabbit orgs anyway, a list would help me with that, too.

Thank you! Jill


----------



## rabbitbloom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I love your float - that ought to get some attention!
> 
> I had a thought - are you planning on having some refreshments set up outside the shelter for the supporters? That would give them something to do while you are inside doing the tour. Maybe just some coffee, juice and donuts?
> 
> I'll be there with you in spirit! Be sure and take lots of pics (and post them here). A few close-ups of Wayce Pacelle would be nice, lol.


I'm not sure what Debbie has planned in the way of refreshments, but I'm sure she's got something up her sleeve. She is thinking about every little detail. She managed to get a vegan luncheon at a fancy restaurant donated...I'm so relieved, I was really cringing at the thought of serving meat at a lunch with Wayne Pacelle there.


----------



## seniorcats

http://www.journalgroup.com/Plymouth/7490/hare-raising-event-planned-for-plymouth


----------



## Haley

*rabbitbloom wrote: *


> I'd like to come up with a list of orgs/forums/groups/blogs to thank for all their help with zootoo, to post on the website. I wrote a general thanks, but only because I don't have a good idea of who all pitched in. Could each of you all send me the ones you know about? I've been working on a links page to rabbit orgs anyway, a list would help me with that, too.


The main places I know of were members here, Bunderground, The Natural Rabbit (yahoo group), members of Alicia's rescue out in NJ (3 Bunnies I believe), Christine's Critter Cafe in Muskegon, MI. I dont know of any others.


----------



## osprey

Some folks from BinkyBunny.com helped with the contest.


----------



## naturestee

Two of us from Soulmate Rabbit Rescue, which is nearly all of us LOL!


----------



## Haley

Oh yes! And also TundraKatiebean's blog:

http://bountifulbunnies.blogspot.com/2008/03/help-fight-bunny-discrimination.html

Also: http://myhouserabbit.com/blog/


----------



## JadeIcing

http://www.3bunnies.org out of CT

House Rabbit Network out of MA

HouseRabbitDiscussion Group on Yahoo

rabbitactivist Group on Yahoo

bunniesrus Group on Yahoo

[email protected]

But no need to mention those, I have like 5+. I had it on my blogger blogs, my myspace, livejournal, and my Xanga. Yea all over...


ETA: *harmonyrescue* Â· Connecticut Rabbit Loversanother Yahoo Chat Group


----------



## Haley

Oh wow- lookie what I just found: 

http://www.bestfriendsnetwork.org/michigan/news/24044.html

I had written to Best Friends but they never replied so I figured they ignored me. How cool is that?!


----------



## osprey

Dang, I almost forgot. We were also featured on The Daily Bunny and The Hopperhome Bunny Blog during the contest.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Lagomorph Lounge - I already posted thethank you letter there.

Tomorrow is the big day for Midwest! I think all of us who cannot attend the site visit should wear our bunny ears tomorrow in support of Midwest.


----------



## jam224

Haley -- I RSVP'ed! Chris and I will see you there tomorrow!! :bunnydance:


----------



## seniorcats

Haley, Jen and everyone at Midwest, I wish you great luck and many blessings for tomorrow. We'll all have our paws crossed here in Ohio. Buckeyes routing for Michigan - imagine that!

I truly wishI could be there to share the fun and make lots of noise in the crowd. Neko kitty had to go back to Doc's yesterday because she stopped eating again. I had a thread about it in Let YOur Hare Down. The cortisone shot wore off and the Clindamycin wasn't working. She is having surgery tomorrow for her stomatits http://www.dentalvet.com/vets/cats/feline_stomatitis.htm

Not the full blown removal of all teeth behind the canines but a dental scaling, removal of any teeth with bad roots. New dental xray equipment Doc has can determine problems in the roots. She will also get some treatment with a CO2 laser. If this doesn't work, then we move on to more extractions. There are a lot theories about the cause of stomatitisbut the etiology of the disease remains unknown. So I will be here waiting for her surgery to be done. She may come home tomorrow night or Friday AM.

Midwest Rules!


----------



## Haley

Aww I wish you could come, Ann but I understand. We'll have to get together sometime over the summer. We know you'll be there in spirit. 

I'll be thinking of Neko- shes a lucky girl to have such a good mommy.


----------



## Haley

Gosh I dont think I can sleep! Im so excited! I made some cute signs and such to keep my busy tonight


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Good Luck to everyone and everybun at Midwest tomorrow! We'll be with you in spirit, keeping paws and fingers crossed!


----------



## slavetoabunny

[align=center]Today is the big day![/align]
[align=center]:woohoo[/align]
[align=center]arty0002:GOOD LUCK MIDWESTarty0002:[/align]
[align=center]I'll have my bunny ears on and be rooting for you from Florida.[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Good luck guys! I work 8am-4pm. I will be going nuts waiting.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

* :bestwishes: GOOD LUCK MIDWEST! :bestwishes:*



One bunny thumped at Midwest, and the world took notice. Hope you win! Thank youZootoo for making this possible.


----------



## Haley

Leaving any minute now! Wish us luck!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Hope

Best of luck! I can't wait to hear how everything goes today!


----------



## Evey

Good luck! Wish I could be there; I can't wait to find out how it went!!

-Kathy


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Aww I wish you could come, Ann but I understand. We'll have to get together sometime over the summer. We know you'll be there in spirit.
> 
> I'll be thinking of Neko- shes a lucky girl to have such a good mommy.


I'm planning a trip up to Livonia later this year - we'll all have to get together.


----------



## jam224

I have pictures!!!! :biggrin2:







Richard Thompson, aka "Topcat"






The crowd






The crowd and the float!






Richard Thompson presenting an award and about to get his bunny ears...






... and then proudly wearing them!! 






(I didn't catch everyone's names, sorry!)






Midwest Board (left to right): Jill, David, Laura, TopCat, Debbie, Carol, Dominique






Richard Thompson going inside for his tour (still wearing his bunny ears!).






"Midwest loves Zootoo!"






The Zootoo van






Awesome welcome sign!






Outside the shelter






Inside the shelter (Really cool banner!)






More of the bunnies






DH couldn't resist petting this recent surrender and the bunny was LOVING it! :biggrin2:

All in all, not a bad turn-out and the weather was gorgeous! I know that everyone at Midwest is extremely grateful for everyone's support. Because of you, they're the winners of at least $5,000, which will go a long way to help the bunnies. We've also raised more awareness about rabbit overpopulation and homelessness, which is priceless. Now we just have to wait until May for them to announce the final results!

P.S. If anyone would like all of the pictures I took today, unedited, just send me a PM and I will be more than happy to email the zip file to you!


----------



## Haley

Yay! Jennifer posted pics! I didnt take any but will post any that come my way 

It was such an awesome day. We had really great weather and a pretty good turnout. Everyone from Midwest did such an amazing job organizing everything. We met in the park in downtown Plymouth to welcome zootoo, then they did the site visit where Richard got to meet all the bunnies (and even snuggle one) and see how badly we need help. Honestl,y I highly doubt they would give us the million just because they seemed so clueless about rabbit rescue (and most of their sponsors are dog/cat companies) but the 10,000 would be nice!

Oh and I just saw Richard posted his journal entry about his site visit:

Lions, Tigers and Bunnies- Oh My!

Thank you again everyone for making this happen!

Haley

PS. Patti- Livonia is only an hour from me (about 10 mins from the shelter actually!) so we'll have to get together!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Yay for Jennifer - you're really on the ball! I so wanted to be there today. It looks like everything went well. I'm looking forward to the video.


----------



## JadeIcing

I teared up. Sush a nice thing to hear after my day.


----------



## naturestee

Awesome! Everybody make sure to comment, too!

I can't wait to see the video. Even if it's put up tonight I can't view videos on my work computer.

By the way, whatever happened with that new batch of bunnies from Chicago?


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Haley wrote: *


> PS. Patti- Livonia is only an hour from me (about 10 mins from the shelter actually!) so we'll have to get together!



Awesome! I'd love to see your shelter and meet some of the other volunteers I've gotten to know during the Zootoo contest.


----------



## seniorcats

Looks like Richard didn't want to let go of Debbie! Hm-m-mm- could be a plus for Midwest. It really looks like everyone had fun and the the day was perfect. We'll keep all of our paws crossed here for a great outcome.

Neko had her surgery today and she is staying overnight at the clinic. The usual price for a full stomatits surgery is $1,600 but my vet said he is not not charging me the full price. I expect the bill will be up there because they also did blood work and a biopsy from a lump on her back. 


Forgot to mention they did remove 6 teeth that were affecting the stomatitis.


----------



## Haley

haha yeah youre right, Ann. And they had dinner last night as well! Richard's flight came in like two hours early so Debbie and another girl took him out to dinner. 

Im glad to hear your girlie is ok. We missed you!


----------



## Evey

I'm so glad everything went well (I was really bummed that I couldn't make it)! 

The pictures are great too. I love the bunny in the last picture--what a lover!

All the public awareness for domestic rabbits is such an awesome outcome from all of this!!

Yay for Midwest,

Kathy


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm extremely tired so please excuse me if I am not making sense LOL! 

I'm so happy for MWRR for the award today - the photos are excellent and I wish I could have been there for the festivities!

If nothing else, you have educated even ONE more person today... that is a plus in the lives of our bunners!

:hug:


----------



## rabbitbloom

Hi everyone! I think it went well even though not everything went exactly according to plan. I posted some photos, more soon, I'm falling asleep sitting up and have to stop for the night. Thank you!!! 

www.rabbitrr.org


----------



## foxflower

What a great job everyone at Midwest did. I wish you all the very best of luck and will be sure to post comments. Love the pictures and I am waiting with baited breath for the video to get posted. 

Congrats for a job well done and lots of bunny kisses. 

Mary


----------



## JamesCarden

i'm actually really liking the ZooToo website! its preety cool!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

on zootoo, keep your fingers crossed they'll add a rabbit lover photo box ... yet! to front page ... per suggestion.

Thanx for posting all the pictures of the day's event.


----------



## Haley

Almost forgot- Richard said he would love pics of rabbits interacting with other animals for the zootoo site. He said to send them to him/zootoo if you have any. Rabbits with dogs and cats would be great!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Do any of the Midwest people have any details on the Orlando event. I know the day and where it is. Do you know what time?


----------



## rabbitbloom

*Haley wrote: *


> Almost forgot- Richard said he would love pics of rabbits interacting with other animals for the zootoo site. He said to send them to him/zootoo if you have any. Rabbits with dogs and cats would be great!


He also told us he wanted photos of rabbits with people. I'm not sure where exactly he wants them sent, though. I'll try to find out.


----------



## jam224

*rabbitbloom wrote: *


> Hi everyone! I think it went well even though not everything went exactly according to plan. I posted some photos, more soon, I'm falling asleep sitting up and have to stop for the night. Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.rabbitrr.org


Haley -- we're on the website!! :bunnydance: See?? I'm doing my job -- I have a camera in-hand, lol!


----------



## lilbitsmom

Hey all you bunny slaves!!!

Just wanted to give a quick shout out to everyone on RO that helped us, prayed with us, encouraged us and watched and loved us over the last few months.

Our shelter tour with Richard Thompson and his entourage is over and we're very happy to get on with life as we know it. The tour was very positive and the questions that were asked were great! We feel we educated Richard Thompson and his group about domestic rabbits and their plight. We hope that he will take this information back to New Jersey and remember us positively.

Make sure to log on to zootoo and respond to his journal entry. He did say that he was taking all things into consideration, even the journal entries that are logged by the supporters of each shelter.

We appreciate you all and can't say thank you enough!!! We love you!

Bunny nudges and kisses!

Laura, Midwest Shelter Manager


----------



## TinysMom

I know I have pictures of Mitzi grooming at least one rabbit - and I think I have a video of her grooming Drew....so how do I get them to Topcat? 

I'll see what else I have also....


----------



## naturestee

I knew I should have taken pictures of Oberon visiting the developmentally disabled at Easter! It's the second time I've forgotten. I do have a great pic of Oberon and Eve on James' lap and a few rabbit and human pics.

Should we just send them in a privatemessage to Topcat through ZooToo?


----------



## TinysMom

I just sent Topcat a private email or note or whatever through ZooToo....with these links...I hope they help:













Edited to add: The top two are slideshows - click on them to see the slideshow open in a new window...

I couldn't figure out how to post them in the comments section (I did try).

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny

Awesome pictures Peg. I love the video! Thanks for sending them.


----------



## TinysMom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Awesome pictures Peg. I love the video! Thanks for sending them.


Thanks. Sharing the video was really really hard 'cause Drew is the bunny there and I miss her so badly. She used to get up on my shoulder and sit there and I'd talk to her and tell her stories about California (she was going to go live with Rosie/maherwoman). Its hard to look at her photos and videos now...but it was worth it if it helps other rabbits.

I really hope a lot of folks can share pictures of bunnies and dogs or cats together....I'm going to see if I have any more I can put together too.

I did have fun w/ the slideshows.....as you can probably tell.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I don't have any photos of Sparky and Scooter with other animals, since I don't have any other animals. But, I have lots of them with Pat and I and will send those.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Definitely send the one of Scooter *defending* her man while he sleeps! That is just too cute!


----------



## rabbitbloom

Lots more photos on photobucket and I made a slideshow with a link/embed for the website www.rabbitrr.org. Enjoy! Jill


----------



## rabbitbloom

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Do any of the Midwest people have any details on the Orlando event.Â  I know the day and where it is.Â  Do you know what time?



Patti, when I looked at the schedule of events on the HSUS website a few weeks back there were no details, and I haven't had a chance to look again. Will let you know when I find out (or let me know if you find out!) Thanks! Jill


----------



## Haley

Great video, Jill. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## foxflower

I Sent an email tonight to bunny supporters I know to make a comment on the Midwest Journal entry. I noticed one of the shelters has 944 comments. If comments helps thought I would try to round some up.


----------



## rabbitbloom

This is so awesome! Despite his name, Homeless Dave is not homeless, and he's locally famous for his teeter talk site. He even interviewed Bill Clinton on the teeter totter! http://www.homelessdave.com/tt20080420debbiet.htm


----------



## Haley

What an awesome piece! Debbie said all the right things.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I loved reading Debbie's interview! That was so much fun and conveyed all the right information.


----------



## TinysMom

I posted a thread in the main forum asking folks to go to the journal entry and comment. Here is a link:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35451&forum_id=1

Can some of y'all keep it bumped up this week so it stays on the first page of the forum?

I didn't want to make it a sticky as then it might not really get noticed...


----------



## lilbitsmom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I posted a thread in the main forum asking folks to go to the journal entry and comment. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35451&forum_id=1
> 
> Can some of y'all keep it bumped up this week so it stays on the first page of the forum?
> 
> I didn't want to make it a sticky as then it might not really get noticed...


Thanks alot for doing that! I hope we get lots of comments on Midwest's journal entry!! Have a nice Monday.
Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

The video is up on Zootoo!

http://www.zootoo.com/zootootv/v/shelter14rabbitrescue2


----------



## LuvaBun

Excellent . Oh, and aren't there some adorable bunnies there 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:I am such a sap I cried.


----------



## Haley

Geeze Ive been like a kid at Christmas waiting for the video! Im so glad its up. Very cool


----------



## lilbitsmom

You guys! I'm dying here. I can't view the video at work because I don't have the right software and no sound on the computer. My kids are calling to tell me about it and I'm just dying to see it.

What is it like? Tell me details!

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny

*lilbitsmom wrote: *


> You guys! I'm dying here. I can't view the video at work because I don't have the right software and no sound on the computer. My kids are calling to tell me about it and I'm just dying to see it.
> 
> What is it like? Tell me details!
> 
> Laura



:devil Suffer, LOL!

The video is great. Debbie did an awesome job with her interview. You can definately see the need!


----------



## seniorcats

Fantastic video! 2 things really strike me - I think Richard has the hots for Debbie! Notice how he throws his hip into hers and won't let go of her. (Work it girl!)The 2nd - there are some great shots of the rabbits.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I've watched the video 5 times already and it gets better every time I watch!


----------



## lilbitsmom

I'm disappointed by it because in each one of the other videos they are taped telling what they would do with the money to the building to update and there is more of a story about the need for improvements.

I didn't get that sense with our video.

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

Senior Cats,

You're so cute! I think Debbie does NOT have the hots for him. I heard that he is a real jerk to his own people and made Debbie and Carol wait for him a couple of times. I think he is probably no different than other powerful people - big ego!!!

Laura


----------



## Haley

I agree with you on that, Laura. The way it was edited- it isa GREAT video but more about educating people about rabbits. It doesnt highlight a lot of the things you guys discussed on why we need the makeover. 

And yes, Richard was snuggling up to Debbie! lol


----------



## lilbitsmom

I like the video, but I think it totally missed the mark. Every other video they've taken showed all the terrible conditions and why they need the money and what they would do with it.

They didn't do any of that in the video. Wow, they didn't even show the inside of our pitiful little building. I'm really disappointed with their editing!

Laura


----------



## JadeIcing

I would take a video of your own and upload it... :biggrin2:

Maybe someone could mention it in their comment.... :biggrin2:


----------



## slavetoabunny

We are going to have additional rabbit support at the Animal Care Expo in Orlando. A few of the people from Gainesville Rabbit Rescue are going to be there cheering Midwest on. The people from Gainesville are great and are looking forward to "talking rabbit" with Midwest.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Patti, that is great ! The more, the merrier 

Jan


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> We are going to have additional rabbit support at the Animal Care Expo in Orlando. A few of the people from Gainesville Rabbit Rescue are going to be there cheering Midwest on. The people from Gainesville are great and are looking forward to "talking rabbit" with Midwest.



Patti,

Our rep, Debbie is going to be at the Expo and I think one of our co-founders, Jill may also be there too! That would be great though if there was another bunny group (outside of yourself of course) to cheer Midwest on!

I'll let Debbie and Jill know.

Laura


----------



## Haley

Patti, do you know anything definite about the cost of attending? Denise just called and left a message on my voicemail. Apparently shes in FL right now with no access to the internet and shes wondering whether or not to go. 

She wanted to know the price of admission and also Jill, if youre seeing this, or Laura, if you know, is Jill going?


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Patti, do you know anything definite about the cost of attending? Denise just called and left a message on my voicemail. Apparently shes in FL right now with no access to the internet and shes wondering whether or not to go.
> 
> She wanted to know the price of admission and also Jill, if youre seeing this, or Laura, if you know, is Jill going?



She has gotten this information before. It is FREE. Here is a copy of the email that Jill sent to both of us with all the info for registering for free. Could you please forward it to her.

Hi Denise and Patti! I called HSUS today to get details about the zootoo portion of the expo in Orlando. It will be on Thursday, but the guy I spoke with didn't know what time. I left a message for Debbie in case she knows. Registration for the one day only is free! To register for free, type zootoo (all lowercase) under the discount code:

http://hsus.org/about_us/events.html#Animal_Care_Expo

I believe that gives you access to the full day of sessions, including a welcome from Wayne Pacelle and "talks from renowned cartoonists Berkeley Breathed and Patrick McDonnell."

See you there! Jill 


Thanks Haley!


----------



## rabbitbloom

lilbitsmom wrote:


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to have additional rabbit support at the Animal Care Expo in Orlando.Â  A few of the people from Gainesville Rabbit Rescue are going to be there cheering Midwest on.Â  The people from Gainesville are great and are looking forward to "talking rabbit" with Midwest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patti,
> 
> Our rep, Debbie is going to be at the Expo and I think one of our co-founders, Jill may also be there too!Â  That would be great though if there was another bunny group (outside of yourself of course) to cheer Midwest on!
> 
> I'll let Debbie and Jill know.
> 
> Laura
> 
> Â
Click to expand...

\

This is awesome! I'll actually be spending the 2 days before the Expo in Gainesville...Patti do you have contact info for the G'ville rabbit rescue people? I'm leaving tomorrow, but will have some e-mail access along the way. Thanks! Jill


----------



## slavetoabunny

You can contact Kathy at [email protected]. She is one of the people that will be at Orlando.


----------



## rabbitbloom

Thanks! We're off!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

Zootoo info in the Orlando Sentinel:

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_lifestyle_animal/2008/05/which-animal-sh.html


----------



## lilbitsmom

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Zootoo info in the Orlando Sentinel:
> 
> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/features_lifestyle_animal/2008/05/which-animal-sh.html


Patti,

At our press conference, Richard Thompson told everyone there that he would hand out 20 envelopes on May 15th. 17 groups would get the $5000 and the other three would get plane tickets to New York City where the winner would be revealed on a morning show.

I wonder if that is still what he is planning to do!?!? How exciting! I hope Debbie gets a plane ticket to New York. Let's hope that she can actually go and that her new job doesn't give her a hard time!

Laura


----------



## Haley

Wouldnt you be so mad if you were one of the three to go to NY and then you only got the 5k that everyone else in FL got? Id be majorly ticked off!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Wouldnt you be so mad if you were one of the three to go to NY and then you only got the 5k that everyone else in FL got? Id be majorly ticked off!


Well, you would get an expense paid trip to New York City. That would be cool. Also, the three finalists get to go on national TV (I believe the Today show) and that would be great publicity for the finalist shelters.


----------



## lilbitsmom

Ya know you would think this multi millionaire would foot the bill, but I wouldn't be surprised if you get a plane ticket to go to New York, but the rest of the trip is at your expense. 

He's not putting any money out for the Florida thing. And we spent money trying to get ready for the zootoo visit and then also he wanted us to have lunch for him and his crew.


----------



## Haley

Today's the big day! If anyone hears anything let us know. We have our fingers and paws all crossed up here in Michigan. Even 5k will do a lot of good for the bunnies


----------



## lilbitsmom

I can't believe it is finally here. I've kind of put it out of my mind because we are back to running the shelter on a daily basis and not thinking about this contest anymore, but WOW I can't believe it is finally here!

Debbie must absolutely being going nuts. She is a little firecracker to begin with on a normal day, so she probably didn't sleep last night and is just twitching she's so nervous! I hope she is at least enjoying the sunshine and people she's meeting.

If I hear anything from her I'll send a note asap! I'm hoping that she will call at least one of us in the group and then that person can send out an email or something!

I wish I knew what time of day this was going to happen!

Laura


----------



## lilbitsmom

*Haley wrote: *


> Today's the big day! If anyone hears anything let us know. We have our fingers and paws all crossed up here in Michigan. Even 5k will do a lot of good for the bunnies



Well, I was just told by one of the other board members that Debbie is planning to call her or text her once the envelopes are opened and she will spread the info out to us. I will let you all know.

I asked her what time today and she thought that she might not hear from Debbie until 11 or 12PM. 

Ugh, this is torture!!!


----------



## lilbitsmom

WELL - THE ENVELOPES HAVE BEEN PASSED OUT AND MIDWEST WON $5,000.00plus an additional $1,000 from Pedigree!!

How awesome is that!!!! 

Our girls Debbie and Jill are so excited and overwhelmed that they don't really remember who was in the TOP 3! hahahahah

Our phone call was brief, but I got the sense that it was all very exciting and they are very happy just to receive the $6,000.00

Thanks to everyone that has been supporting Midwest! We couldn't have done any of this without you! We love you dearly! You are wonderful and we will continue to do our best for bunnies all over the United States and Canada with your love and support!

Laura:biggrin2:


----------



## Haley

Wow thats awesome that they got an extra $1000! What great news!


----------



## kirst3buns

:woohoo$6k! That's awesome.


----------



## Hope

Looks like Jefferson County SPCA and OhioValleywere two of the final three. I'm not sure who the last finalist was.

http://www.wwnytv.net/index.php/2008/05/15/jefferson-county-spca-in-top-3-of-zootoocoms-million-dollar-makeover-competition/

http://www.wtap.com/news/headlines/18973054.html


----------



## lilbitsmom

Stray Rescue in St. Louis is the third finalist. They have made an announcement on zootoo.com.

Check it out!!! Cool!


----------



## Evey

Congrats, Midwest!! That's so neat that Pedigree did that I'm very proud of everyone that contributed to this success!

-Kathy


----------



## naturestee

How awesome that Pedigree kicked in some extra!


----------



## slavetoabunny

I just got back from a fun-filled day at the HSUS Animal Care Expo. I just loved meeting Debbie and Jill from Midwest. They are both awesome people. Two ladies from Gainesville Rabbit Rescue joined us. Debbie and Jill enjoyed talking "shelter" with them and exchanged some great ideas.

The awards presentation was held at the end of the General Session. It was really quite moving. I even got a little teary-eyed as I watched the 20 top finalists being announced to a standing ovation as they marched up onto the podium. We were naturally hoping that they would get in the top 20, but that's OK - $6,000 is nothing to poop on. Debbie was soooooooooo nervous, but she did great. I think she was glad I was there to give her moral support (none of the others had arrived before the start of the General Session).

We had a great time walking around the Exhibition Hall. I got lots of great give-aways. The best are a Petfinder.com t-shirt and a USB thumb drive from the ASPCA. They even served us a tasty vegan lunch.

Here's one that gonna' make all you gals jealous - Debbie and I had our picture taken with Wayne Pacelle - with his arms around us! He is such a hunk.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*That's AWESOME! I'm so happy for Midwest. Did everyone get the extra money from Pedigree? *

*Evey wrote: *


> Congrats, Midwest!! That's so neat that Pedigree did that I'm very proud of everyone that contributed to this success!
> 
> -Kathy


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *That's AWESOME! I'm so happy for Midwest. Did everyone get the extra money from Pedigree? *
> 
> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Midwest!! That's so neat that Pedigree did that I'm very proud of everyone that contributed to this success!
> 
> -Kathy
Click to expand...

Yes, all of the top 20 finalists got the extra $1,000.


----------



## Haley

Thats awesome, Patti! I wish I could have been there. Denise is going to be so jealous when she hears about Wayne. lol


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Six thousand is SWEET! Way to go, Midwest!


----------



## LuvaBun

Well done, Midwest. Quite the achievement and thoroughly deserved.

Pleased you all had a fun day!

Jan


----------



## osprey

First off: Congratulations again to the Midwest folks on their achievment. I am sure that the $6000 will be put to good use for caring for bunnis in need. I am glad that I was able to help get Midwest into the top 20 and win the prize.

I have been reading some of the journal entries on zootoo written by Washington Area Humane Society supporters. Holy cow are they mad! They felt that since they were so far in the lead in the contest that they were guaranteed a spot in the top 3. Their point totals were astounding, they won by more points than Midwest was able to get in total, and they only came away with the $6000.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I got a email from zootoo saying we can earn more money for MWRR by still using zootoo I will do more research but If that was already said Sorry here is the email I got

[align=center]



*Helping Hands*[/align]
We are also proud to introduce a new program that allows you to generate money for your shelter or rescue. All you need to do is keep using Zootoo.com's many fun features! Write reviews, answer questions, comment on news and share information to help other pet lovers, and Zootoo.com writes the checks.




[align=left]









[/align]
[align=center]



How It Works:


[align=right]



[/align]
You provide the content, Google places the ads next to your content (journals, events, photos, reviews, etc)..


[align=right]



[/align]
Those ads generate revenue which we share with your shelter or rescue.


[align=right]



[/align]
The better your content, the more helpful it is to others and the better the chance they will respond.[/align]


And the link they give

_zootoo.com/helpinghands/_


----------



## slavetoabunny

*osprey wrote: *


> First off: Congratulations again to the Midwest folks on their achievment. I am sure that the $6000 will be put to good use for caring for bunnis in need. I am glad that I was able to help get Midwest into the top 20 and win the prize.
> 
> I have been reading some of the journal entries on zootoo written by Washington Area Humane Society supporters. Holy cow are they mad! They felt that since they were so far in the lead in the contest that they were guaranteed a spot in the top 3. Their point totals were astounding, they won by more points than Midwest was able to get in total, and they only came away with the $6000.


LOL, what a bunch of sore losers!!! Those journal entries are amusing. They actually got an extra $5, 000 for getting the most points, so they got $11,000 total.


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *osprey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> First off: Congratulations again to the Midwest folks on their achievment. I am sure that the $6000 will be put to good use for caring for bunnis in need. I am glad that I was able to help get Midwest into the top 20 and win the prize.
> 
> I have been reading some of the journal entries on zootoo written by Washington Area Humane Society supporters. Holy cow are they mad! They felt that since they were so far in the lead in the contest that they were guaranteed a spot in the top 3. Their point totals were astounding, they won by more points than Midwest was able to get in total, and they only came away with the $6000.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, what a bunch of sore losers!!! Those journal entries are amusing. They actually got an extra $5, 000 for getting the most points, so they got $11,000 total.
Click to expand...

WOW what horrible losers! $6,000 is nothing to shake a stick at, and $11,000 is certainly nothing to be ashamed of. wow. I hope they never win a contest at zoo too in the future for their poor behavior.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I cannot believe that they are that unappreciative! The contest clearly states that it will be the top 20 that they choose from AFTER THEIR VISITS! 

I could START a nice shelter with $5000! A small barn and a few cages...... so they should be really happy with the prize money.

I'm absolutely thrilled for Midwest! I know they are so happy about that money also! I think they would appreciate anything that would help feed a bunny for a time.... and that's how it should be!


----------



## osprey

According to the zootoo website, Stray Rescue of St. Louis gets the big makeover. Second place is Ohio Valley, third place is Jefferson County.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Congratulations to Stray Rescue! Everyone was so deserving, I'm sure it wasn't an each choice to make.

New Shelter Makeover Contest starts in July!:sofa:


----------



## osprey

The little "retrospective" video that they did about the shelters in the contest was very well done. I saw at least 3 rabbits in there, which would certainly not have been present if Midwest had not done as well as they did (If I read one more "the contest helps cats & dogs" post on zootoo I am going to scream". The conditions at some of these shelters are absolutely appalling, outdoor dog runs with plastic tarps for roofs, leaky facilities, awful stuff. I could not help but wonder if a private individual housed their animals that way, they'd get a fine and the animals would be confiscated, but because these are shelters it is somehow OK. It is really a shame that only one of the shelters got the big proze, they all would be able to put it to good use.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

osprey! you are so right - the conditions are awful in some of them! I am going to ask Leaf (she worked on The Stray Rescue of St. Louis' zootoo) because I believe this might be the shelter she helped during the floods.... it was bad.

I am so happy for them! I am so proud of the hard work we at RO did for Midwest and how gracious they have been for their $6000 award! 

Most of all I am SO happy for all of the animals that are benefitting from this wonderful contest! Zootoo is helping so many in so many ways!


----------



## osprey

If anyone is interested in another internet contest, one of the people on BinkyBunny.com has posted a photo of his bunnies on his desk at work in the latest petsource.org photo contest (this is the one that I recently won for The Rabbit Haven.) He is trying to win the prize for Save A Bunny. http://petsource.org


----------



## osprey

I forgot to mention that he uploaded a few bad photos before he got the one he wanted. If you want to participate, plese vote for the one labeled "(please vote on this pic)"


----------

